
Monero – a cryptocurrency that focuses on privacy, decentralization, scalability - spaceboy
https://getmonero.org/home
======
saycheese
What advantages does Monero offer that are not provided by other
cryptocurrencies?

[http://monero.stackexchange.com/questions/2254/what-
advantag...](http://monero.stackexchange.com/questions/2254/what-advantages-
does-monero-offer-that-are-not-provided-by-other-cryptocurrencie)

_______________

Wikipedia provides a better over view of the project:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monero_(cryptocurrency)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monero_\(cryptocurrency\))

Current market cap is here:
[http://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/monero/#charts](http://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/monero/#charts)
____________

Past HN mentions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Monero&sort=byDate&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Monero&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Reddit: [https://www.reddit.com/r/Monero/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Monero/)

Stack Exchange:
[http://monero.stackexchange.com/questions](http://monero.stackexchange.com/questions)

------
Freak_NL
One thing that always strikes me as unethical with cryptocurrencies is how
whoever comes up with a cryptocoin seems to allocate themselves a very
generous percentage of the currency mined before going public. Bitcoin's
founder apparently did this (I think it was by mining the easier blocks
first), and unless I simply don't fully grasp how any of this works, they
would end up being the richest person on Earth by virtue of holding the most
Bitcoin if Bitcoin became as popular as the Dollar, Euro, Pound, Yen, or Yuan.

Is Monero any different?

~~~
seibelj
What is the reward for putting in the effort to create a crypto currency? Is
it only ethical to make a cryptocurrency if you don't earn a penny in
compensation? If it's OK to make some profit, what is the limit? $100k?
$10mil?

------
albertTJames
As a merchant would it be possible to accept normal credit cards and have the
money converted to monero?

~~~
patio11
That likely isn't ever going to be possible as a single atomic transaction.
After you're paid actual money you can do many things with actual money,
including sending it to a counterparty who might give you cryptocurrency, but
it is unlikely a credit card processor will provide you with cryptocurrency
directly.

One reason, among many: while many people who accept money on the Internet
consider chargebacks a drawback, credit card companies see them as a core
value proposition. "You, the customer, will never get screwed if you use your
PlastiCard!" The way that credit card processors (n.b. not usually the same
entity as PlastiCard!) are able to make this work is by having agreements with
all their merchants which allow them to recoup costs in the event of a
chargeback. If your cryptocurrency is designed to be private, non-reversible,
and outside the reach of the legal process... this does not signal wonderful
things to a credit card processor about your likelihood of actually paying
what you owe them in the event your customers charge back purchases.

(Disclaimer: personal opinion.)

~~~
narrowrail
>cryptocurrency is designed to be private, non-reversible, and outside the
reach of the legal process

In a well-established B2B relationship, where payment terms are already
established (i.e. net-60, 5%-net-20), I think these crypto-currencies make
more sense. These long-term business relationships drive the majority of GDP,
and they normally use EFTs or even paper checks (both of which are pretty
cheap, but not free). In a cross-border deal especially, I think Bitcoin (the
only seemingly viable choice at this point) makes a lot of sense.

One-off transactions have more risks and are less stable AFAICT.

~~~
JamesBarney
Why do you think it make more sense?

It seems to me when a business switches to cryptocurrency they pay more and
risk more but don't much back.

------
omaranto
I wonder how they chose the name. "Monero" means cartoonist in Spanish.

~~~
npongratz
I guess it was influenced by Esperanto:

[http://monero.stackexchange.com/a/252](http://monero.stackexchange.com/a/252)

"monero = mono (money) + ero (bit) = coin (esperanto language)"

------
nik736
Logo seems familiar, Wowza?

